# Hello!



## katy n meeces (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello fellow mousey people.. 

I'm Katy & I live in the remoter parts of Scotland. I don't currently have any mice although I did have five lovely ladies in the past & hope to have some more in the near future!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome,you are the second person from Scotland this week


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------

